# Brick Dog a gem in my rescue world..



## outlawsangel (Jul 1, 2015)

I am the founder of Angels & Outlaws Bull Breed Rescue in Texas. We deal with all of the bull breeds and have had the occasional papered dog come through. Bloodlines are something I am learning more about. Brick here was an owner surrender and he is ADBA Registered APBT I would like for someone that is familiar with the ADBA lines to help me learn more about this boy and where he came from. His birthday is 1-14-07 I do have his 6 generation pedigree as well. Thank you!


----------



## Katey (Aug 5, 2013)

That picture link is not working. Do you have the link to the pedigree to post?


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Post a picture of the ped.  bloodlines will determine the breed


----------

